# Help with WWII Japanese flag translation



## kenb86 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello,
I recently came into possession of a Japanese soldier flag. My grandfather, who was a United States Marine, brought this home after the war. I'm not sure where he acquired it. I know he was wounded on Iwo Jima but I don't know for sure if he fought in battles prior to that. He was a very private person didn't talk about the war. 
The flag appears to have gotten wet at some point as the ink has run a bit but overall it appears legible. One section is quite wrinkled and I am holding it in the photo so all sections are visible. If anyone here can translate what is written on the flag my family and I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you,
Ken

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2014)

Those letters can be read like follows (Right to left up to down).

贈　竹田鐵三郎君 Gifted to Mr. Takeda,Tetsusaburo
頑張レ　小泉 Do best by Koizumi
正明　久雄 Right Spirit by Hisao
誠　末次郎 Heart by Suejiro
武運　行田末八 Fortune by Suehachi Yukita

忠魂　木古内校　扇谷真吉 Loyal Soul by Shinkichi Ohgitani of Kikonai school (* Kikonai is a town in Hokkaido)

勇士　軍人 Brave Man Military Man
勲　木田深翠 Distinguished (services) by Shinsui Kida
忠孝　富藤 Loyalty by Tomifuji
義烈　熊谷康正 Heroism by Yasumasa Kumagai
盡忠　榎本安太 Allegiance by Yasuta Enomoto

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 14, 2014)

In my quick research, there was IJA 7th Division for defense of Hokkaido but about 900 soldiers were sent to Guadalcanal led by Col. Ichiki in August, 1942. They were smashed by Gen. Vandegrift of USMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bootch (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry for offtop. *Shinpachi*,How can i contact with you? I have some questons, about Japanese bombers, and very much hope for your help.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello, Bootch.

I always want to share the information I research with all members in this forum.
If your question is short, I think you may post here.
If it is long, I recommend you to launch new thread for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2014)

Exellent !


----------



## kenb86 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the translation! It's very interesting. Also it's pretty sad as the soldier who owned it obviously didn't make it home.


----------



## kenb86 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was thinking more about what you found in your research today. Do you think that the soldier in question was from Kikonai? Do you think if he was from there he likely served in IJA 7th Division? Thanks!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2014)

In my father's case, he was born in Sendai City and enlisted in the 2nd Division in Sendai though he was working in Tokyo.
After that, he was sent to Chiba Prefecture for the defense of Tokyo. So, my research would not be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2014)

By the way, I have not ever seen my father's flag.
I have not ever seen my parents wedding photos either.
Everything would have been in chaos when the war was over and nobody cared such things.


----------



## stona (Nov 16, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> By the way, I have not ever seen my father's flag.
> I have not ever seen my parents wedding photos either.
> Everything would have been in chaos when the war was over and nobody cared such things.



Was it normal practice for every soldier to be given a flag with such exhortations and good wishes written on it? 

I'm sorry that you have missed out on seeing things like your parents' wedding photographs. This is one small and personal aspect of the human tragedy that is war.

Steve


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 16, 2014)

stona said:


> Was it normal practice for every soldier to be given a flag with such exhortations and good wishes written on it?



Yes, every soldier was given a flag when enlisted.
In my father's case, he seemed not missing the flag but his Type 38 infantry rifle which was recovered to burn by the Allies.
He loved photography in the postwar.

Probably, my parents were elopement


----------

